# Need help on ident



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone knows what´s this?It can be a Hyla?
Gretings,
Leonardo


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Body shape appears similar to a Phyllomedusa sauvagei, but I wouldn't really call it even close to a solid guess. The appearance of the frog is almost like a glass-frog with a sauvagei body. Strange. 

Jordan


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

hyla punctata?


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks like a _Sphaenorhynchus sp. (lacteus?).
I hope this helps...
~B_


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

The face isn`t as hatcheted as Sphaenorhynchus sp. lacteus
you can`t tell from the pic but sl has gold eyes and punctata has silver from what I remember.


----------

